# Bob Sikes Thursday May 30th



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Went out so sykes for a few hours to try and get some sharks and reds, was windy and rough out but we still managed to catch some ladies and blues for bait. Got bit off after putting out a chunk of bait for reds so I switched both of my set ups for sharks, lost two before I managed to land one and it put up a nice little fight. Not long after that I caught his younger brother! Both fish were safely released. Andrew and Caleb also hooked up a few times but kept breaking them off. Both were caught on chunks of ladyfish


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Nice man I'm going out monday night with my buds hoping to catch some reds or black tip


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good to see you guys getting into some sharks Nathan! UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks ugly, still on the hunt for the big one!


----------

